# Breeding Frilled Dragons



## LauraRawr (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok, so I have a trio of unrelated frilled dragons (1 male and 2 females) and after having them for about 2 years now, I'm finally thinking about breeding them. They are between 4 and 3 years old, a good enough weight and have lived happily with each other during the whole time I have had them. This means no fighting or dominance issues and plenty of tank space! I would have tried to breed them last year, but these were rescues and I really wanted to make sure they were healthy enough. This will not really be for profit, it's more because I'm wanting a baby frilled dragon and I think some more new bloodlines on the market would be a great idea since I rarely see them sold near me. I've only ever bred geckos, so any advise would be really appreciated. Oh and a slight main issue I have is that one of my females is actually larger than the male. Will this be ok? Thanks!


----------



## LauraRawr (Jan 21, 2013)

anyone? >< i really want to make this happen.


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't think the female being bigger will be a problem, females get bigger in a lot of reptile species and the bigger the female the less chance of any problems/easier the egg laying will be for her  Frilled dragons should be at least 3 years old before breeding so you're spot on there. Make sure you have an area for your female(s) to lay or she'll become egg bound, a patch of soil and sand would be fine and once she's lay it's the same as any reptile - take them out and incubate : victory:

It's not always necessary but they sometimes require a brumation cycle before they will mate. A cool and dry period while they settle down followed by a warm and wet period, as it gets warmer they'll become more active and have a large appetite, usually after a month of a warm/wet period they will begin to mate.

A males breeding behavior is the same as you'll see in a lot of lizard species, they'll make a big fuss and chase the female around, bob their head, stomp their feet until they get their way :whistling2:


----------



## rsmitty1000 (Oct 20, 2011)

have a look here. its the most info I've found. I've breed and kept them for a while.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...rilled-dragon-chlamydosaurus-kingii-care.html


----------



## rsmitty1000 (Oct 20, 2011)

by the way a larger female is never a bad thing. hope for more eggs:2thumb:.

Good Luck


----------



## LauraRawr (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the advise guys. Unfortunately I found out that they're actually all girls! I'll take notes on what I've been told though incase I ever get a male =)


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

LauraRawr said:


> Thanks for the advise guys. Unfortunately I found out that they're actually all girls! I'll take notes on what I've been told though incase I ever get a male =)


Haha I was actually thinking why have they not mated themselves anyway already if they are living together! :2thumb:


----------

